# lipo life



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

How long are the life cycles for lipo batteries? I've had some turnigy lipos for almost 2 years. Didn't use them during the summer, just the winter months.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Depending on what you are doing w/ them - some will tell you a matter of months, while others will says Years.

If you RACE (fast stuff, or voltage dependant stuff) - Fresh Batteries will generally out perform older batteries - but the old ones will work for a long time if taken care of.

(I have some I use to bash with that are nearly 5 years old) - and I have to say, I NEVER had a NiMh or a NiCad last that long...


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

swtour said:


> (I have some I use to bash with that are nearly 5 years old) - and I have to say, I NEVER had a NiMh or a NiCad last that long...


Ain't that the truth! :thumbsup:


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

I will say that my trusty trakpower gold cased is finally giving up after what...4 years in race trim? Not a bad investment if you ask me.

I've had some go bad and swell from normal use in only a few months and others that are 3-4 years strong and still going. It all depends on the quality of cells and how they are treated. High charge rates will decrease the life. Heavy pulls will do the same i.e. 4.5 motors and the like.


----------

